# Alternative User Names



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 28, 2008)

Let's think of some alternatives to the user-names of PB members:

Puritan Covenanter - Prelatic Caesaranter

Puritan Sailor - Episcopal Land-lubber 

Blueridge Baptist - Blueridge Paedo-Baptist

By Grace Alone - Federal Visionist

Reformed Musings - Arminian mindlessness

Anyone any other crazy suggestions.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 28, 2008)

You need a wife or something... Just kidding.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 28, 2008)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> You need a wife or something... Just kidding.



You are probably right. 

Here is another one:

No Longer a Libertine - No Longer a Legalist


----------



## Poimen (Jan 28, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie: Cool first name with a not so cool last name


----------



## Davidius (Jan 28, 2008)

SemperFideles = NumquamFideles 

?


----------



## Coram Deo (Jan 28, 2008)

I am not so sure about this one..... I have to come to the rescue of my favorite pastor ..... WHO is NO where NEAR FV..........



Daniel Ritchie said:


> By Grace Alone - Federal Visionist


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 28, 2008)

thunaer said:


> I am not so sure about this one..... I have to come to the rescue of my favorite pastor ..... WHO is NO where NEAR FV..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it was supposed to be the opposite of your pastor's user-name.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 28, 2008)

Green Baggins = Red Orc

Actually, it should be Red Gollum


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 28, 2008)

You mean like . . . 

Daniel Ritchie = Daniella Poore


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 28, 2008)

Virginia Huguenot = Massachusetts Mary-monger


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 28, 2008)

Spear Dane = Poniard Pole


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 28, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Spear Dane = Poniard Pole



Or . . . Hammer Finn


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 28, 2008)

Needle Norwegian.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Jan 28, 2008)

Call me Lady of the Night (it sounds cooler than daughter of the night)


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 28, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Needle Norwegian.



Lance Swede?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 28, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Virginia Huguenot = Massachusetts Mary-monger



 Hmm, I was thinkin' Massachusetts Puritan.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 28, 2008)

Bob Vigneault = Joel Osteen


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 28, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> Bob Vigneault = Joel Osteen






That's got to be about as far opposite as you can get for Bawb.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Ivan (Jan 28, 2008)

MrMerlin777 said:


> panta dokimazete said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Vigneault = Joel Osteen
> ...



Yeah, but they both have nice hair and both could be models.


----------



## brymaes (Jan 29, 2008)

And they're both Baptists...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 29, 2008)

theologae said:


> And they're both Baptists...



Thanks Philosophae


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 29, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Virginia Huguenot = Massachusetts Mary-monger





greenbaggins said:


> Spear Dane = Poniard Pole





DMcFadden said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > Spear Dane = Poniard Pole
> ...



I was wondering what alternatives you could get for these names; good work.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 29, 2008)

Armourbear - Sword Carrier.


----------

